# I need help



## ramon (Sep 10, 2012)

If this is not the appropriate place for this, please direct me to the right place. I am here because I don't know who I am sexually. Because of this, it is destroying the relationship with my wife. I have seen 3 counselors for my issues and nobody has helped in my opinion. I'm hoping someone here can give me some good advice. Here are my details:

1. I've been fascinated with anal sex since I was 11 but never actually had it.

2. I discovered masturbation at 13 and have masturbated 1-4 times per day for the last 15 years.

3. I lost my virginity at 17

4. Joined the military at 17

5. Slept with various *****s in the military

6. got married 7 years ago to a beautiful woman

The issue I am having is that I can't have sex. I don't think I'm gay but for some reason, sex just doesn't interest me. Some may say it's a phase but this has been going on for almost 2 years. I have take cialis and vardenafil just to have sex. I have been tested for low test and that is not the case. It is destroying my marriage because my wife loves sex and I try to avoid it. We have 2 kids and she is still very attractive. On top of that, I still masturbate at least twice a day. I avoid sex with her and then I go to the bathroom to masturbate. I don't know what's wrong with me but I don't feel like a man anymore. After masturbating, I feel ashamed but I still keep doing it. I have been to 3 professionals and nobody has been able to give me any good advice. I have tried to stop masturbating and the longest I went was a week. Is it possible that I'm so dependent masturbating that I am unable to get interested in having sex with women? My wife can walk around the house naked and it does nothing for me sexually. Please help.


----------



## ramon (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks and I will send you a pm. I forgot to add in my original post that although none of my counselors were able to fix my sex problems, they all diagnosed me as being depressed and anti-social. I'm not sure if these issues came as a result of my earlier issues but it makes it hard since I'm a introvert and I have nobody to talk about this to. I'm too ashamed to discuss this with my wife and she has no idea that I masturbate this much.


----------



## ramon (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Doc,

I was going to pm you this but I figured it would be better to post this here so it may help someone else. I wanted to ask what's the point of getting a diary. Someone suggested that to me earlier in life but I brushed it off as girly. I just want to know how exactly a diary would help me overcome my issues.


----------

